#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Фильмы с буддийской тематикой >  > > >  >  >  Богатый ресурс с  буддийским видео

## Amaru

http://vk.com/club6926581
Замечательный ресурс "Буддийские фильмы". Открытая группа Вконтакте. В разделе видео более 400 документальных и художественных фильмов буддийской тематики.

http://vk.com/videos-6926581 непосредственно ссылка на перечень видео. Естественно сначала необходимо залогиниться.

----------

Eugeny (19.05.2012), Алевлад (19.05.2012), Алексей Каверин (19.05.2012), Иван Горяинов (20.05.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (26.05.2012), Сауди (19.05.2012), Сергей Пара (18.04.2015)

----------

